# Now I have a headlight.



## Joeknapp (17 d ago)

I was given a Craftsman 26 inch snowblower, Model 247-886910 by my mothers neighbor. It was stumbling and shutting off. I diagnosed the concern to be the ignition coil. When installing the coil I had the snowblower in the service position, auger housing pointing down and handles up. Under the control panel I notice an opening for a light bulb socket. I also know I have a 2 wire connector by the starter with a red wire and a yellow wire with a white capped connector. Red wire tagged heated handgrips and yellow for headlamp. I also see a 4 Way Chute sticker on opposite side light bulb opening. I peeled back sticker and there is a clear lens. I don’t need a headlight but like having one if I am out at the end of my driveway early morning or dusk so I am more visible to any cars coming. I did a little research and found you can order just the bulb socket and a bulb separately or a socket with a wire harness with a similar looking connector for a couple dollars more. I ordered a 925-04137 harness and a 925-1629 bulb. I installed bulb in socket. Put socket in bulb opening under control panel. I did have to work it into the opening but it did go in and Twisted 1/4 turn and locked in place. I ran the wire as to not touch any cables or moving parts and tie wrapped to handle down towards the engine harness. I could not use the connector on the harness because even though it would fit the engine harness had male terminal and so did the new harness. I snipped the yellow wire at the back side of connector and the same on new harness. Stripped back insulation 1/4 inch and sliced ,soldered and covered with heat shrink tubing. Being a retired auto tech I did it correctly and not just use a scotch lock connector etc as these will corrode .This connection will last and not get corroded. I had already peeled the label but found a picture what it looked like before. Seems very bright even when idling. You need to have the connector on the machine that has the label for headlight. I think I read somewhere the red is A/C not D/C but don’t quote me. If you don’t have that connector I have read other ways people have added headlight. This was simple and took very little time. Take care everyone. Happy New Years.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Welcome to SBF. Nice Find and setup.


----------



## denwood (10 mo ago)

Nicely done on the fix and headlight...now you'll have to read up on converting that AC to DC for some fancy LED lights  AC is fine for filament lights so as long as you stick to that tech, you're good.

I'm often snowblowing at night, early morning etc. and with an unlit back lane, lights are always welcome.


----------



## Joeknapp (17 d ago)

Thank you


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

And he said Let there be Light........and there was light. 
Now you have to get out there at Midnight and test it out.


----------

